# Can't figure out the IFC Calculator, need help!



## Courtneybst (25 Jul 2021)

Hey everyone,

I've had a few attempts to use the IFC calculator to make some DIY fertiliser and I can't work it out!

I currently use Aquarium Plant Food UK salts to make their standard EI. However, I want to try and recreate a leaner fertiliser similar to APT Complete and use more root tabs. 

Could anyone help with how to do this? I'm genuinely stumped.

I currently have a 1L bottle for macro and micro, as well as 2 x 500ml dosing bottles. I will be using an auto doser soon so I want to get onto a lean dose before I set it up.

Thanks,
Courtney


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jan 2022)

Hi and sorry we missed this. Might be better to post questions related to the IFC calculator in the Calculator's thread. This said you probably have resolved your issue by now. If not then please let us know.


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Jan 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Hi and sorry we missed this. Might be better to post questions related to the IFC calculator in the Calculator's thread. This said you probably have resolved your issue by now. If not then please let us know.


Thanks Hanuman, I haven't solved it actually and I tried to use it again a few days ago with no joy. I don't know if I'm being dense, but once it gets to the individual nutrient part it just fries my brain. 

Is there a way to move it into the calculator thread? Or do I need to repost it?

Cheers


----------



## Hanuman (26 Jan 2022)

Here is fine. What exactly is the issue you are experiencing?


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Jan 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Here is fine. What exactly is the issue you are experiencing?


When I get to the target calculator page, section 5 says 'Provide a ratio for each compound you'd like to use'. This is where I'm getting confused. I was thinking it would analyse  the result of an APT Complete dose and then inform me how much of each salts I need to add to mimic that. I'm not sure about ratios?


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Jan 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> When I get to the target calculator page, section 5 says 'Provide a ratio for each compound you'd like to use'. This is where I'm getting confused. I was thinking it would analyse  the result of an APT Complete dose and then inform me how much of each salts I need to add to mimic that. I'm not sure about ratios?


Just enter 1 against each ingredient.  It will then calculate what you need to add.  I’m assuming that you have chosen ‘clone’ in section 1 and what you are cloning in section 2.  I find the ration in section 3 confusing, but actually it doesn’t change the result whether you enter 1, 2, or 3 when I use it.  I assume it’s only there to indicate what ingredient you want to use so that it can calculate the right quantities to add.


----------



## plantnoobdude (26 Jan 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> When I get to the target calculator page, section 5 says 'Provide a ratio for each compound you'd like to use'. This is where I'm getting confused. I was thinking it would analyse  the result of an APT Complete dose and then inform me how much of each salts I need to add to mimic that. I'm not sure about ratios?


that is for if you want multiples sources of each nutrient. for example lets say you want 1:3. urea-N: No3-N. Then you put a one into the urea ratio collumn and a 3 to the potassium nitrate collumn (or mgno3, or cano3,) If you just want one chemical for each nutrient, then you can just put a 1 into each collumn.


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Just enter 1 against each ingredient.  It will then calculate what you need to add.  I’m assuming that you have chosen ‘clone’ in section 1 and what you are cloning in section 2.  I find the ration in section 3 confusing, but actually it doesn’t change the result whether you enter 1, 2, or 3 when I use it.  I assume it’s only there to indicate what ingredient you want to use so that it can calculate the right quantities to add.


Ok awesome, thank you!


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Jan 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> that is for if you want multiples sources of each nutrient. for example lets say you want 1:3. urea-N: No3-N. Then you put a one into the urea ratio collumn and a 3 to the potassium nitrate collumn (or mgno3, or cano3,) If you just want one chemical for each nutrient, then you can just put a 1 into each collumn.


I tried putting different values into that column and it makes no difference to the calculation on mine.


----------



## plantnoobdude (26 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> I tried putting different values into that column and it makes no difference to the calculation on mine.






0.07 No3-N
0.14 urea-N



0.1 no3-n
0.1 urea-N


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Jan 2022)

@plantnoobdude  Ah, I see.  It the ratio when adding salts that add the same ion, i.e. different sources of nitrate.  Learnt something new there.


----------



## arcturus (26 Jan 2022)

The ratios apply to each group of salts. So, if you use different ratios on the first group (nitrates), then the amounts of nitrate-related salts are calculated accordingly. These ratios are independent of the next group (phosphates) and so on. 

As @plantnoobdude said, the ratio value is only used if you are using more than one salt in the same group. If you are just one salt then the ratio value is not applicable. This can be confusing, but I  also have no suggestions on how to improve that part of the interface…


----------

